# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  koga(cega) se ne boji ministar milinovic

## ivarica

*Zar mislite da se ja kao ginekolog bojim žena - odvratio je novinarima na pitanje je li na promjenu njegovih stavova utjecao stav udruge žena HSS-a.*

DNO DNA
nadam se da ce nakon ovog ustati i uspavane zenske udruge


evo jedan mali vid forumskog protesta   :Grin:  
iskoristite slobodno sve rijeci koje forum ne cenzurira

sto je ministar milinovic rekao:
da se on kao ginekolog ne boji picke

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> sto je ministar milinovic rekao:
> da se on kao ginekolog ne boji picke


A donošenje zakona mu je pičkin dim

----------


## Biene

Bojim se da je ono što ja imam reći o toj spodobi podložno cenzuri.

----------


## aenea

E pa ministre, stvarno bi vam bilo vrijeme da se vratite na brdo s kojeg ste sišli. Sramota ste ne za liječnike, nego za ljudski rod!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Btw..jel bi se dala napraviti neka stress relife igrica u kojoj je umjesto voodoo lutkice možemo umetnuti lik čiji poželimo? ha?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> *Zar mislite da se ja kao ginekolog bojim žena - odvratio je novinarima na pitanje je li na promjenu njegovih stavova utjecao stav udruge žena HSS-a.*


  :Evil or Very Mad: 
ja nemam riječi

----------


## gričanka

> Zar mislite da se ja kao ginekolog bojim žena - odvratio je novinarima na pitanje je li na promjenu njegovih stavova utjecao stav udruge žena HSS-a.


Neandertalac!!!
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

Oni zaista misle da smo mi debili. Večernji, hvala na brzoj reakciji!
Ja bi opet slala mejl glavnom uredniku al me čovjek valjda već sad sanja   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

Hitno treba provest Index 2 na medicini! I dati da ju upišu samo oni sa troznamenkastim IQ-om!

----------


## gričanka

*Biene*:



> evo jedan mali vid forumskog protesta   
> iskoristite slobodno sve rijeci koje forum ne cenzurira


Dakle, navali!!!

----------


## Mukica

milinovicev problem je to sto one ne POSTUJE zene 

i nemrem se sad sjetit niceg dovoljno neutralnog cime ne bi bila jako prosta, a u isto vrijeme iskazala sto mislim o ministru

al aj da probam
***** ***** *******

----------


## ivarica

pliz muks dovrsavaj sto je mislio milinovic rec ali nije za stolom medju svojom ekipom nego pred novinarom

----------


## aenea

Čini mi se da je tom izjavom želio reći da se ginekolozi inače boje žena, a on je pravi muškarac i smjestit će nas tamo gdje nam i je mjesto.

----------


## ina33

> milinovicev problem je to sto one ne POSTUJE zene


x. Stvarno krajnji primitivizam.

----------


## Mukica

aha

dakle... kaj misle te babe da buju one mene hebale???

----------


## aenea

> Hitno treba provest Index 2 na medicini! I dati da ju upišu samo oni sa troznamenkastim IQ-om!


Ili bar većim od broja cipela koje nose..

----------


## Mukica

uh, nisam skontala ivka
ja zamislila da je na kavi s kalmetom, jandrokovicem i sukerom  :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

Mogu babe misliti što hoće. Moje mišljenje je fomirano. Nemojte me zbunjivati činjenicama.

----------


## ina33

> aha
> 
> dakle... kaj misle te babe da buju one mene hebale???


Primitivizam totalni.

----------


## Mukica

_je li na promjenu vasih stavova utjecao stav udruge žena HSS-a?_

ceeeeega?
zena?
sto je to?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Nije mi jasno ovo "ja, kao ginekolog". Šta se to ostali muškarci, koji nisu ginekolozi, boje žena  :? A on se školovao da prevlada taj iskonski strah? Bolje upozna neprijatelja?

----------


## aenea

> _je li na promjenu vasih stavova utjecao stav udruge žena HSS-a?_
> 
> ceeeeega?
> zena?
> sto je to?


Pa uzevši u obzir njegovu izjavu - žene su samo ukras oko p....

----------


## aenea

Možda je htio reći da može i Jadrančica pričat što hoće, jer se dobro zna tko je gazda u kući  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Rambo VI: Pičke napadaju

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Rambo VI: (gruba rijec) napadaju


ma daaaaj, pokvarili ste mi naslov filma (12)   :Razz:

----------


## aenea

> Rambo VI: (gruba rijec) napadaju


Jel ima neko mejl od Chuck Norrisa?

----------


## ina33

> Nije mi jasno ovo "ja, kao ginekolog". Šta se to ostali muškarci, koji nisu ginekolozi, boje žena  :? A on se školovao da prevlada taj iskonski strah? Bolje upozna neprijatelja?


  :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> sto je ministar milinovic rekao:
> da se on kao ginekolog ne boji picke


Brijem da je on mentalno i dublje zagazio u govno, pa poručuje da ga te iste... picke, jelte, tako i tako redovito gledaju iz ležeće perspektive, tko bi ih se bojao?
Em "ovise" o njemu, em se on time hrani.

Sabornica nam polako postaje sajam ležernosti pun m(a)udraca.
Ovdje bi mi to rekli - prčija. 
Ali ovdje smo samo mi, a tamo su ministri, opa bato! :hik_hik_huuraaa - živijo!:

Čast vrlim iznimkama.

----------


## apricot

> Ali ovdje smo samo mi, a tamo su ministri, opa bato!


ma nismo "samo"
i vjerujem da oni to i znaju

----------


## AdioMare

Naravno, i mislim da im se to (bar od strane ove Udruge  :Heart:  ) dovoljno puta pokazalo.
Što se Milinovića osobno tiče, doći će njemu iz guzice (rekla Ivka da smijem  :Grin:  ) u glavu, nadam se još danas!

U svakom slučaju, u ovoj priči sam s vama i neumorno vibram.

----------


## anchi

Htio je reći: Neće mene par baba spriječit da se naguzim Crkvi d.o.o. i svima kojima se trebam naguziti da bih zadržao fotelju i sve što uz nju ide. Taman posla da ću se odreći svojeg primitivizma ili ne-daj-bože misliti o dobrobiti društva. Pa ja volim samo svoju guzicu!
E sad sam se fino ispucala! :D

----------


## rozalija

Jao sirovine!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

ko je ovoga stavio za ministra, nehuman, licimjer, lažov, bezkrupolozan,...

više znamo mi o MPO nego on sa svima njima zajedno!

----------


## Lucas

iskreno se nadam da će pritisak javnosti biti veći na njega i onog debelog bajsa i da će uskoro pasti neke ostavke ....   :Rolling Eyes:  
mislim, kretena.....

----------


## Maxime

Ministre dajte na licu mjesta ostavku prije nego sto sebe jos vise osramotite. Pa zar ste vi zaista liseni bilo kojega oblike inteligencije   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ksena28

ja mislim da je htio  Jadranki Kosor poručit da može ona bit premijerka, ali da je ON gazda u ovoj kući! On je pater familias ove države, on je papa naše Crkve! cure, sad ili nikad! rušimo ga!

----------


## Peterlin

> *Zar mislite da se ja kao ginekolog bojim žena - odvratio je novinarima na pitanje je li na promjenu njegovih stavova utjecao stav udruge žena HSS-a.*
> 
> DNO DNA
> nadam se da ce nakon ovog ustati i uspavane zenske udruge
> 
> 
> evo jedan mali vid forumskog protesta   
> iskoristite slobodno sve rijeci koje forum ne cenzurira
> 
> ...


Meni se sve cini da se boji upravo toga, a to treba iskoristiti... Svi ti "muskarcine" koji se tak napuhavaju obicno imaju bas takav problem. 

E, fakat, dao je priliku svim suknjama da ga zgaze. Treba to iskoristiti.

----------


## Angie75

Tu bi dobro sjela jedna mm-ova:

Treba mu dat po pi*ki.

----------


## Cannisa

Htio je ispasti frajer, a ispao je papak.....pre jadan je....što drugo reći

----------


## maria71

Ja  ne mogu vjerovati da netko može biti tako neinteligentan te biti na javnoj funkciji i dopustiti si takve izjave....ministre , ja sam mislila  da su Ličani pametniji,  lukaviji, promućurniji....., razočarali ste me i to jako ....

Nije da ne znam koristiti proste riječi ,znam, ali jednostavno mi nije do njih.

Ministre , niste dobra reklama za moju ljubljenu Liku.


Eto.

----------


## pippi

On je samo rekao što cijela vlada misli o svim ženama u Hrvatskoj.
Kolika su naša prava i gdje nam je mjesto. Dovoljna je jedna b*d**a koja ima vlast i kroji naše sudbine.
Na ovu izjavu trebali bi se svi dići, jer takav nivo razgovora ne pristoji javnosti (niti privatno, ali na to ne možemo utjecati) .

----------


## Gabi

> *Zar mislite da se ja kao ginekolog bojim žena - odvratio je novinarima na pitanje je li na promjenu njegovih stavova utjecao stav udruge žena HSS-a.*
> 
> DNO DNA


Koja sirovina. FUJ!!!
Još mi je i danas ona njegova odurna, nacerena faca pred očima   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Bljak. 

I meni se čini da se on i te kako boji žena...još kad skuži kakve mi možemo biti kad nas se pehne u živac...bojat će se on žena. Već ga mogu zamisliti kako trći ispred nas i viče "UPOMOĆ".  

Bolje bi mu bilo da je izabrao teologiju umjesto medicine. Crkva bi dobila savršenog svećenika. Kao ginekolog je jedna obična NULA. 


Smeće jedno, pasti će ovaj tvog zakon (ako uopće i prođe), a s njim i cijela vladajuća garnitura. Pa vi onda IDITE DALJE U PM.

----------


## Ameli

on vjerojatno ne razmišlja o tome da neće cjeli život biti ministar već da će se jednog dana morati vratiti svom starom poslu. samo neznam koja žena bi nakon ove mudre izjave širila noge pred njime, ja sigurno ne pa da je i zadnji ginekolog na svjetu. neznam gdje mu je nestala ona humanost koju bi doktori trebali pokazivati, sram ga bilo.

----------


## wewa

hmmmmm, ko je ono uspjesno usutkao zene posljednjih stotinjak godina? ko, ko? 





NIKO, ministre! ako u svojoj okolini imate jadnice koje olako zasute od pogleda ispod spojenih obrva, nemojte misliti da je ostatak svijeta isti   :Razz:  



nego, ministre, ja bih se ozbiljno zabrinula na vasem mjestu - jednog dana, mozda vrlo brzo, izmacice vam se kozna fotelja ispod najvrijednijeg dijela vas, pa ce vam zatrebati pacijentice.... a gdje ih mislite naci? mozda medju cetvoronoznima - ako budete i te srece, veterinari su obicno krasni ljudi.

----------


## gupi51

U svoj svojoj gluposti, licemjerju, beskrupuloznosti, beskičmenjaštvu zapravo je neizmjerno JADAN. 
Nadam se da će uskoro doći dan kada će sletiti sa svojeg "trona", a što više  letiš to jače boli kada sletiš.
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Davor

> Kao ginekolog je jedna obična NULA.


Pa... to ne možeš znati. Možda mu je to išlo.

Ali mu definitivno nedostaje akademskog štiha u ophođenju.

(ideš kako sam fin  :Laughing:  )

----------


## ina33

> Ali mu definitivno nedostaje akademskog štiha u ophođenju.
> (ideš kako sam fin  )


  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

previše se družiš sa mnom u zadnje vrijeme   :Wink:   :Grin:   :Laughing:  

zarazno je to   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

> Ali mu definitivno nedostaje akademskog štiha u ophođenju.


  :Laughing:

----------


## Ibili

Jadni mi kad nam on može biti ministar...a tek ginekolog....žene bje'šte!

----------


## Dijana

Nadam se da mu neću morati još dugo gledati facu na tv-u i novinama.   :Mad:  
Ovakav ministar je sramota za Hrvatsku, sramota za kraj odakle dolazi. Komentari su mu gori od krčmarskih, nepojmljivo. :/

----------


## sanja74

.. i da taj čovjek još uvijek ima posao..   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## martina123

Kreten jedan licemjerni! Gad odvratni!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Sramota ga ima biti, i njega i Kosoricu, sa onim laznim smjeskovima, odvratno!
I onda na kraju izjave: i sada mozemo svi ici dalje, ha, ha....
Covjece, spustiti cu slucajno veliku dasku nekome iznad glave!!!!!!!!!...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Matilda

Mislim da ga Kosorica treba hitnim postupkom lansirati natrag u Liku, nek nju razvija (zamisli, i Lika je žeskog roda   :Laughing:  
možda da sadi krumpire, to bi mu bolje išlo. 

Krumpiri se krumpiraju, curice se ne diraju ...  :Sing:

----------


## martina123

Slazem se! Strahota!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## necija mama

Nemam riječi...

Samo imam pitanje - pa što je on radio kao ginekolog?
Kao takav crkvenjak sigurno nije propisivao kontracepciju, stavljao ženama spirale, radio pobačaje, a nije ni propisivao lijekove za ovulaciju, jer bi time neke jajane stanice propale...
A valjda je samo gledao i liječio gljivice...
Znam da banaliziram, ali zašto je postao ginekolog?
Vjerojatno da se ženama pokaže superiornijim, a za to bi mu bilo bolje da je otišao na razgovor kod kolege psihijatra...

----------


## marči

eeeee ministre odlično odrađeno! 
babe su vas uspjele toliko iznervirati da ste morali "priznati" da se žena ne bojite...bravo frajeru sad si nam pokazao tko je gazda!


tko se boji vuka još, vuka još...vuka se ne bojim ja tralalalalaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## mamma san

> Nadam se da mu neću morati još dugo gledati facu na tv-u i novinama.   
> Ovakav ministar je sramota za Hrvatsku, sramota za kraj odakle dolazi. Komentari su mu gori od krčmarskih, nepojmljivo. :/


*X*


Apsolutni primitivac. Žalosno je da je jedna takva primitivna individua došla čak do ministarske fotelje. I u toj svojoj bolesnoj ambiciji zaboravlja da nije tamo zbog sebe, već zbog svih nas. I zato mu treba maknuti tu fotelju. Jer on je opasnost za sve nas. Neka se koprca sam u kaljuži koju si je i sam zamutio. 
I na kraju, kako on obezvrijeđuje nas žene, za njega mogu samo reći da njegovu bahatu bezvrijednu facu ne želim više gledati po novinama i televiziju i želim je što prije zaboraviti.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=123373200699 idemo, svim mehanizmima protiv

----------


## gupi51

> Nemam riječi...
> 
> Samo imam pitanje - pa što je on radio kao ginekolog?
> Kao takav crkvenjak sigurno nije propisivao kontracepciju, stavljao ženama spirale, radio pobačaje, a nije ni propisivao lijekove za ovulaciju, jer bi time neke jajane stanice propale...
> A valjda je samo gledao i liječio gljivice...
> Znam da banaliziram, ali zašto je postao ginekolog?
> Vjerojatno da se ženama pokaže superiornijim, a za to bi mu bilo bolje da je otišao na razgovor kod kolege psihijatra...


Očito je samo za to imao vezu.

----------


## vertex

Koji suštinski primitivac. Ajme, a koliko ih je takvih.

----------


## CERES

Kakva nakaza je to! Fuj!!!!

----------


## Biene

Neka novinari malo prekopaju njegovu prošlost :?

----------


## gričanka

> eeeee ministre odlično odrađeno! 
> babe su vas uspjele toliko iznervirati da ste morali "priznati" da se žena ne bojite...


."... a pogotovo jedna, ona u boljoj, sjajnijoj i većoj fotelji... i ona će meni...."

----------


## Shanti

> Oni zaista misle da smo mi debili. Večernji, hvala na brzoj reakciji!
> Ja bi opet slala mejl glavnom uredniku al me čovjek valjda već sad sanja


Vjerojatno sa smiješkom. Mailovi se čitaju, a od pohvale se lijepo spava.   :Love:  

A u vezi ovoga straha od žena... skoro sam bila prosta, što obično nisam... pa ću samo reći da mi imamo zube i grizemo.   :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

> Nije mi jasno ovo "ja, kao ginekolog". Šta se to ostali muškarci, koji nisu ginekolozi, boje žena  :? A on se školovao da prevlada taj iskonski strah? Bolje upozna neprijatelja?


  :Grin:  

Svaki muškarac koji nije ginekolog je, po njegovoj logici, onda papak.
Ovo nije stvar samo za ženske udruge, trebali bi se pobuniti i muškarci.

----------


## Lucas

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=105014431654

u moru grupa morala sam se učlaniti u ovu....
 :Evil or Very Mad:   milinoviću tražimo ostavku

----------


## Zara01

isuse, koji primitivac  :shock: 

glava mu puna jezika i niceg vise!

----------


## Shanti

> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=105014431654
> 
> u moru grupa morala sam se učlaniti u ovu....
>   milinoviću tražimo ostavku


Trebalo bi otvoriti grupu koja direktno traži ostavku.   :Coffee:

----------


## VedranaV

Bezobrazni nepristojni primitivac! Želim mu da do kraja života svaku noć sanja gomilu bijesnih žena koja ga okružuje i približava mu se izkeženih zuba. I da ga neka žestoko opali nogom u ono jedino što ga čini muškarcem pa da mu se stisne anus svaki sljedeći put kada se približi ginekološkom stolu.

----------


## Davor

> Trebalo bi otvoriti grupu koja direktno traži ostavku.


To se zove smjena. Smjena se može zatražiti temeljem nekompetencije, a jedna od temeljnih kompetencija za javnu osobu je ophođenje u javnosti.

Valja se sjetiti kako je otišao bivši ministar unutrašnjih poslova.

1+1=2

----------


## Kanga

strasno i prestrasno, nemam rijeci. objektivno, najgore je ipak sto on ocito smatra da moze davati takve i sl. izjave bez posljedica - jer to sto je tome tako nije samo do njega.

da mi je kojim slucajem prijatelj, najiskrenije bih mu savjetovala da porazgovora s psihijatrom.

----------


## Matilda

Neki dan na stojedinici, kad bi se ekranizirao Alan Ford, Milinović bi bio idealan Bob Rock.   :Laughing:  

Mislim da je on ministar s najviše nadimaka.

----------


## Biene

On je nama zadao udarac ispod pojasa, mislim da mu na isti nači treba vratiti. 
Netko je na forumu samo natuknuo što je on radio za vrijeme rata, molim novinare da to istraže i da ga raskrinkaju.

----------


## aenea

> Shanti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Trebalo bi otvoriti grupu koja direktno traži ostavku.
> 
> 
> To se zove smjena. Smjena se može zatražiti temeljem nekompetencije, a jedna od temeljnih kompetencija za javnu osobu je ophođenje u javnosti.
> 
> Valja se sjetiti kako je otišao bivši ministar unutrašnjih poslova.
> ...


Istina, ali bojim se da u Hrvatskoj pravila ne postoje  :Sad:

----------


## uporna

Sramota od čovjeka i da kao takav radi kao ginekolog, dogura do ministarske fotelje (stvarno ih znaju birati), sramota za svoj kraj (eto sad ću i ja reći da su moji zemljaci primitivci - naravno ne svi).
SRAMOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gričanka

> On je nama zadao udarac ispod pojasa, mislim da mu na isti nači treba vratiti. 
> Netko je na forumu samo natuknuo što je on radio za vrijeme rata, molim novinare da to istraže i da ga raskrinkaju.


Ovo debelo *potpisujem* - protivnika poraziti njegovim oružjem

----------


## Maxime

Hocemo li pokrenuti peticiju protiv Milinovica?!

----------


## maria71

> Biene prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> On je nama zadao udarac ispod pojasa, mislim da mu na isti nači treba vratiti. 
> Netko je na forumu samo natuknuo što je on radio za vrijeme rata, molim novinare da to istraže i da ga raskrinkaju.
> 
> 
> Ovo debelo *potpisujem* - protivnika poraziti njegovim oružjem


 u gospiću svi sve znaju ,samo nitko ništa ne govori .... teško da će se taj bedem šutnje probiti .... jedino denis latin ima hrabrosti za tako nešto , bez uvrede ostalima, to je ,dragi moji novinari, činjenica

----------


## Nia_Zg

To je zbilja žalosno da u ovoj našoj zemlji samo takve "sirovine" od ljudi dolaze na ministarske položaje   :Mad: 
Peticija, peticija za smjenu!

----------


## Ginger

*milinoviću SRAM TE BILO!!!!!
vlado i zastupnici koji ste glasali za ovaj zakon SRAM VAS BILO!!!
kosorice SRAM TE BILO, KAKVA SI TI TO ŽENA?????!!!!
HSS - VAS NAJVIŠE SRAM BILO!!!! VAŠE LICEMJERJE JE NAJVEĆE!* zar stvarno mislite da smo ovce i da ste glasom protiv zapravo i glasali protiv ovog zakona!!!

svi se vi zapitajte hoće li ovo vama ili vašoj djecji trebati!
nadam se da hoće!

----------


## krumpiric

meni je dotični bio najslađi kad je izjavio da je prije radio abortuse, al je sada član demokrščanske stranke pa ne radi..


on nije dno dna. Bajs je dno dna. On je ispod toga.

----------


## Frida

Dragi ministre, jeste li se ikada zapitali kako je vašoj majci, vašoj kćeri, vašoj supruzi prije ovakvih izjava? 

Ne dao vam bog na kojeg se toliko pozivate da ikada saznate kako je to imati posla sa liječnikom vašeg kalibra  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gričanka

> No, Milinović nije pristao, već je odlučno rekao da zakon neće povući iz procedure.
> 
> Kasnije, kad je zakon usvojen, on je dosta relaksirano novinarima rekao da je tim stavom zapravo ponudio Saboru svoj mandat na raspolaganje


 citirano iz teksta na portalu
Izgleda da je ipak bilo nekih zakulisnih razgovora o ostavci u slučaju da HSS napusti sabor kad je ovakvo nešto izjavio iako se ne sjećam da je na bilo koji način govorom implicirao to što tvrdi, a pažljivo sam pratila cijeli prijenos!!!Ovo je vrhunac licemjerstva!!!
 Njegova mašta može svašta!!!

----------


## mislava

Milinoviću, i djeca znaju onu - ispeci pa reci!

eh, da je jezik lopata...

----------


## sir_oliver

on, kao ginekolog se ne boji žena. znači da nas se boji u svakom drugom pogledu

----------


## Mrki

Milinoviću tek sad nas se trebaš bojati. Ne do Bog da te negdje sretnem, vjeruj nećeš se dobro provesti!

----------


## boškarin

a je li i vama sliči na jockera iz batmana?
ili sam ja danas smazala preveliku dozu čokolade koju inače ne jedem, pa sam zviznula do kraja.

----------


## Pinky

> *milinoviću SRAM TE BILO!!!!!
> vlado i zastupnici koji ste glasali za ovaj zakon SRAM VAS BILO!!!
> kosorice SRAM TE BILO, KAKVA SI TI TO ŽENA?????!!!!
> HSS - VAS NAJVIŠE SRAM BILO!!!! VAŠE LICEMJERJE JE NAJVEĆE!* zar stvarno mislite da smo ovce i da ste glasom protiv zapravo i glasali protiv ovog zakona!!!
> 
> svi se vi zapitajte hoće li ovo vama ili vašoj djecji trebati!
> nadam se da hoće!


potpisujem od a do z

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Zaista, sramota za ovu zemlju...a još je veća sramota to što nitko osim RODE nije reagirao na ovakve izjave. 
Zar je moguće da žene u Hrvatskoj ne vrijeđa ova izjava?  :Sad:

----------


## Manuela

Ja imam VELIKI problem s mojim ginekologom.Ne znam više gdje bih to pisala pa mi ostaje ovdje među žene.Dvije i pol godine me je liječio od nečeg sada izgleda izmišljenog.Naime Pappa test mi je bio od CIN 1 do CIN 3; u vrlo kratkom periodu se strašno pogoršao.Bila sam na dvije konizacije kod njegovog kolege u Vinogradskoj; da bi na kraju saznala da uopče nemam Cin 3 već Cin 1 čitave te dvije i pola godine.Tako je pokazala i biopsija na početku i PHD nalaz na kraju.
Ne bi to bilo možda meni neobično da mi se nije čitavo to vrijeme upucavao,pozivao me na kavu,sok,pa čak mi i počeo slati poruke na mobitel.Bilo je tako očigledno da me želi u nešto uvući iako je rekao da samo želi o nečemu razgovarati.Ja ispočetka nisam pristajala na kavu,a onda sam pristala iz čiste znatiželje( morala sam ga malo proučiti) i da naravno svašta je on još htio...nasreću probudih se ja na vrijeme i skužih da on nije normalan.
Pisala sam o tom problemu nekim novinarima,ali nitko to nigdje nije spomenuo pa se bojim da dotični ginekolog(HDZ-ovac) ima veze u samom vrhu države,postoji velika mogučnost upravo kod kolege Milinovića.Ovo je samo mali dio onoga što ja proživljavam zbog tog odvratnog ginekologa.

Dao Bog da ih netko više skine s vlasti!Treba njima svima psihijatar očito!

----------


## pak

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *milinoviću SRAM TE BILO!!!!!
> vlado i zastupnici koji ste glasali za ovaj zakon SRAM VAS BILO!!!
> kosorice SRAM TE BILO, KAKVA SI TI TO ŽENA?????!!!!
> HSS - VAS NAJVIŠE SRAM BILO!!!! VAŠE LICEMJERJE JE NAJVEĆE!* zar stvarno mislite da smo ovce i da ste glasom protiv zapravo i glasali protiv ovog zakona!!!
> 
> svi se vi zapitajte hoće li ovo vama ili vašoj djecji trebati!
> ...


*x*

----------


## Mima

Jeste li OVO čuli i vidjeli, jeste li vidjeli komentare HDZ-ovaca na majice SDP-a???? Rekli su da će komentirati AKO NE MOŽETE VI, MOŽEMO MI  :shock:  :shock: kakvi su to primitivci, kakve su to jadne sirovine   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## maria71

> Jeste li OVO čuli i vidjeli, jeste li vidjeli komentare HDZ-ovaca na majice SDP-a???? Rekli su da će komentirati AKO NE MOŽETE VI, MOŽEMO MI  :shock:  :shock: kakvi su to primitivci, kakve su to jadne sirovine


pa oni nas 20 godina vuku za nos i sprdaju se s nama...  da jesam,  i samo mogu reći ,fuj, sram vas bilo

----------


## aenea

> Jeste li OVO čuli i vidjeli, jeste li vidjeli komentare HDZ-ovaca na majice SDP-a???? Rekli su da će komentirati AKO NE MOŽETE VI, MOŽEMO MI  :shock:  :shock: kakvi su to primitivci, kakve su to jadne sirovine


UUUUUUUUUU..jel bi se s ovim dalo ići na neki europski sud? ajmeeeeeeee....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

> Jeste li OVO čuli i vidjeli, jeste li vidjeli komentare HDZ-ovaca na majice SDP-a???? Rekli su da će komentirati AKO NE MOŽETE VI, MOŽEMO MI  :shock:  :shock: kakvi su to primitivci, kakve su to jadne sirovine


Ja mislim da je ovo provokacija prema nama neplodnima. Oni mogu imati djecu, pa su nam donijeli ovakav Zakon i sad nam se još rugaju? Sramota. Nije mi na kraj pameti prihvatiti da misle na to da "oni" mogu donijeti zakon. Fuj. fuj. fuj. Pa imaju li kraja?????

----------


## andream

A jeste čuli lijepog nam ministra sad na vijestima? "nije se bojao stat pred četničke tenkove, pa se kao ni sada ne boji?!!! I to još onako šeretski na hodniku dobacuje uz smijeh podlog lisca.
Fujjjjj   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aenea

No krasno..sad smo još gori i od četničkih tenkova  :Mad:

----------


## pak

oni su uvjereni da im nema kraja.ali svemu dođe kraj prije ili kasnije nek im se ostvari samo 1% onog što im je  tisuće parova poželjelo deveti krug pakla biti če im samo uvertira

----------


## jo1974

ma nemam riječi kad bi ga sad susrela samo bih ga plju.... jer taj čovjek nije vrijedan ostojanstva sramota ogorčena sam i na vladu i na državu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jadro

> .. i da taj čovjek još uvijek ima posao..


da ima posao, a MI mu dajemo placu   :Sad:  

i tjesim se s onom
da se sve vraca i sve se placa...doci ce i njih njihova kazna.

uzasno mi je to sprdanje, ti komentari..to su kao visoko obrazovani ljudi, to su intelektualci  :? ...nisu oni ni za krumpire kopati.

I samo mi je zao sto nisu malo mladji pa da im pozelim da se nadju u cekaonici VV ili nekog drugog centra za IVF

----------


## melange

> I to još onako šeretski na hodniku dobacuje uz smijeh podlog lisca.


ovo i meni upada u oči kod većine njegovih izjava.
dobro je moja prijateljica rekla da joj liči na izbacivača u mirovini.

----------


## krumpiric

imaju oni jadro, odraslu djecu...ima im se tko tamo naći

sram ih bilo. sram.

----------


## fakinTin

ministar = bolje reći FILISTAR, još bolja KARNISTAR
Moja poruka Milinoviću: Pogledaj se u ogledalo....  :Razz:

----------


## dim

Ja sam mišljenja da ako ima i jedan normalan čovjek u vladajućoj garnituri, da će nakon današnjeg dana i svih silnih prosvjeda koje smo organizirale, zatražiti njegovu ostavku. Naime svi znaju i vide da je ovaj zakon promašaj, a osoba koja ga je isforsirala je baš  iz te struke i ako je pošteno učio na fakultetu znao je da donosi potpuno besmisleni zakon. Ako ništa drugo radi svih svojih kolega ginekologa, morao bi skinuti diplomu sa zida (koja je i možebitno kupljena). 
Ja sam po struci ekonomist i da ja napravim lažnu bilancu (žagron struke isfriziranu) samo da na kraju ove krizne godine dokažem svom upravljačkom timu kako je poslovna godina bila najbolja do sad, a da samo jedan kolega dođe sa istinitim elaboratom, dobila bih istog trena otkaz, a mislim da bi me cijelog života pratila reputacija zbog koje u svojoj struci više ne bih radila. Uglavnom vrijeme je da dotični gosp. min. dade ostavku i da zaboravi da je ikad bio liječnik.

----------


## fakinTin

*x*

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Dragi ministre, jeste li se ikada zapitali kako je vašoj majci, vašoj kćeri, vašoj supruzi prije ovakvih izjava? 
> Ne dao vam bog na kojeg se toliko pozivate da ikada saznate kako je to imati posla sa liječnikom vašeg kalibra


*X*

a lijepo nas je još Tuđman upozorio: vi ste samo stoka sitnog zuba
veleuvaženi i nadasve pametni ministar Milinović samo se drži naputka 
doslovce
jer drugačije niti ne zna   :Grin:  

p.s. kooooooja ventilana, ideeeeeeš!!! ivarice   :Naklon:

----------


## petarpan

"...a ti si super, brate, kad još uvijek spavaš mirno." (Đ.Balašević)

----------


## Vodenjak

A što možeš očekivati od seljačine koji je uveo dopunsko osiguranje, pa za koji vrag izdvajam iz plaće za zdravstveno ako moram imati dopunsko. Pa sada ovo. Osladilo se seljaku šefovati i glumiti Boga. Najodvratniji i najgluplji kreten kojeg sam vidjela na političkoj sceni.

----------


## Ginger

ma kakve ostavke cure moje
pa pogledajte te debilne face, jedna bolje od druge
svi se oni samo brinu za svoje debele masne guzice
hebe se njima kako je nama,

ivarice   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

On je stvarno gori i od Bajsa kad vidim kako se cereka na TV dođe mi da ga razbijem,
nebude on još dugo u svojoj fotelji sjedio, najkasnije do prvih izbora a onda baj,baj
vratit će se u rupu iz koje je i došao  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> vratit će se u rupu iz koje je i došao


ma takvi gmazovi uvijek nekako izmigolje van
na našu veliku žalost

uf, kako bih mu rado pljunula u facu  :Mad:

----------


## petarpan

Gospodine Milinoviću,

(usuđujem se napisati gospodine, jer su mene odgojili dobro, mada mi na pamet pada sto i jedna pogrdna riječ našega jezika...Začudo, u ovom mi se času ni jedna ne čini dovoljno dobra, dovoljno snažna da opiše moje gađenje, zgražanje, jad, ljutnju...)

mene je odgajao čovjek, drukčiji od drugih, obilježen, stigmatiziran jer se jednom usudio za nas , za mene željeti bolje. Gospodine Milinoviću, radi tog čovjeka ja sam danas vikala iz sveg grla sa svojeg balkona skupa sa svojim ,prirodnim putem dobivenim djetetom..Jer vjerujem da me gleda odozgor, da, baš on, jer ja ,eto, u Vašega Boga ne vjerujem...I ne dam, ministre, ne dam da me se srame moji mrtvi...Oni su za mene željeli bolje. Ne dam da me se srame moje prijateljice, moje poznanice, žene koje ramenom očešem na cesti ne znajuć im imena... Za nerođene kćeri, za buduću suprugu moga sina...Mi smo danas vikali, moje dijete i ja, za svaku ženu ove zemlje kojoj ste pljunuli u lice... 

Gospodine Milinoviću, mene je odgajao čovjek koji je znao  da nas s one strane ogledala ponekad zaskoči savjest...Ja, zbog njega, danas mogu svakome pred oči...Vi ćete tako, nekome na pravdu..Jednom,pred nekoga Boga...A ja ću moliti nebo da je Bog zaista žena.

----------


## melange

> Nije mi jasno ovo "ja, kao ginekolog". Šta se to ostali muškarci, koji nisu ginekolozi, boje žena  :? A on se školovao da prevlada taj iskonski strah? Bolje upozna neprijatelja?



on, kao ginekolog, je možda vrlo dobro upoznat s određenim dijelom ženskog tijela, ali je zaboravio da žene razmišljaju pomoću onog jednog drugog dijela, smještenim iznad pojasa. što se za njega očito ne bi moglo reći (ako uopće i razmišlja).

----------


## andream

palo mi na pamet da svi stavimo avatare s milinovićevom facom u znak protesta... ne bi trebali dugo tražiti da nađemo "prikladnu" fotku...

----------


## melange

mislim da bi to bilo ipak mrvu prerigorozno  :Grin:

----------


## andream

dala bi si ja mašti na volju, bez brige... photoshop čuda čini   :Mad:

----------


## Lucas

> .....Vi ćete tako, nekome na pravdu..Jednom,pred nekoga Boga...A ja ću moliti nebo da je Bog zaista žena.


  :Naklon:   :Klap:   bravo petarpan

----------


## aenea

petarpan..ovo je prvo pismo koje nisam uspjela svojima pročitati na glas nego sam se počela davit u suzama  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## fakinTin

:Love:   petarpan
koje nabrijavanje, ja bih i grizla......

----------


## karel

Ja bih se htjela samo nadodati u vezi ministra da sumnjam da će se ikad vratiti ginekologiji jer će i kad izgubi ministarsko mjesto otići u mirovinu toliko dobro plaćenu da više ni neće trebati raditi.
A ako ljudima može gledati sad u oči moći će i kasnije.
petar pan- naježila sam se

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Petarpan je li ovo pismo poslano dotičnome na adresu, možda bi bilo dobro i u Večernji list na onaj link
i meni su suze krenule  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Gost

Svaka čast  :Love:

----------


## bibi

Uuuuuuuu Petarpan, ovo je jakooo dobro, to mu treba poslati!!   :Love:

----------


## Njonjo

Svaka čast!
Inače-mislim da su ministrovi strahovi relativna stvar.Do jučer se kleo u svoj zakon protiv pušenja na javnim mjestima,tvrdeći da se ne boji pritiska pušača.Odlučno je branio svoj zakon-do prvog jačeg pritiska.
Znači,ministra samo treba dobro pritisnuti.

----------


## bublica3

da ga sretnem,... mislim da bi ga svom snagom u jajca!   pocrvenio bi a onda poplavio dok nebi požutio sklupčan na cesti

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Pitanje za pravnike (ili one koji znaju)... da sad ne kopam po ustavu i zakonima   :Smile:  

Što je potrebno da bi se zatražila smjena nekog ministra?
Peticija, raspisivanje referenduma??? Koliko potpisa, koja procedura?

Ja optimist vjerujem da zajedno s pušačima; penzićima i ostalima koji ne vole participacije, a idu kod doktora; liječnicima koji su dugo s njim vodili bitku nakon zadnje reforme i svim ljudima zdrave pameti imamo šanse izbrisati gada s političke scene.

I sad ću još dodati
YES WE CAN   :Grin:  


A u mene oscilacija, od depresije do euforije u 30 sekundi, ko trudna mlada   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bublica3

I sad ću još dodati
YES WE CAN   :Grin:  
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  YES WE CAN  :Grin:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## toolaa

> Nije mi jasno ovo "ja, kao ginekolog". Šta se to ostali muškarci, koji nisu ginekolozi, boje žena  :? A on se školovao da prevlada taj iskonski strah? Bolje upozna neprijatelja?


  :Love:   :Laughing:  

nažalost,  ovaj komentar pogađa samu suštinu stvari. milinović i njegova sorta su proizvod mentaliteta u kojem se strah "od drugog", bio to drugi spol, druga nacionalnost, druga rasa, druga vjera, drugi životni stil, drugo štogod, podrazumijeva zdravo za gotovo.  taj je iskonski strah temelj njihovog identiteta, i taj je strah temelj njihove političke platforme. kao i obično, ono što se _ne kaže_ često govori više od onoga što se kaže. tako se on,  "*kao ginekolog*",  ne boji žena. no kao čovjek, muškarac, katolik, političar... hm...

----------


## martina123

Ne boji se on nikoga, samo je karijerista.

----------


## Shanti

http://blog.vecernji.hr/antiutopija/...nicki-tenkovi/

 :Smile:

----------


## wewa

Milinovicu, ja sam lakse u sarajevu izasla na kraj s cetnicima nego s pomisli ko je ministar zdravlja u hrvata

----------


## Angie75

> http://blog.vecernji.hr/antiutopija/...nicki-tenkovi/


Odličan tekst.

Iako, sad bi Ugrešićka napomenula da postoji i _vagina dentata_ (Baba Jaga)   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

> http://blog.vecernji.hr/antiutopija/...nicki-tenkovi/


 :D   :Klap:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

:Klap: 
Bravo, bravo, bravo!!!

Stvarno hvala medijima, izvrsni članci (čak sam i novine počela kupovati, MM ne može vjerovati šta je doživio   :Grin:  )

----------


## MalenaMM

:D  :D 


Dani prolaze, a ja još  :shock: na sve izjave i komentare.

----------

